
Bill Gates Says He Doesn't Understand Quantum Computing, That's a Big Problem - jonbaer
https://superposition.com/2018/01/23/bill-gates-says-he-doesnt-understand-quantum-computing-and-thats-a-big-problem/
======
TokyoKid
It's a problem that a billionaire not knowing something is a problem.

